# used goof-off to clean vinyl floors.. now patchy



## jaredmb05 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have very dirty vinyl floors that no house hold cleaner could get clean. Well I found goof off and used that to clean my floors and it looked great at first but now that everythings dried, it looks patchy.

What happened?

Do I just need to remove the wax and re wax them?


Is there anyway I can fix this??


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks more like lino tile, but I think the wax removel would be a good bet and welcome to the site.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 3, 2013)

If it is a no wax floor and most of them are, you probably ruined it.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jun 4, 2013)

Goof Off is harsh stuff.

See if it is just residue or if you stripped the finish off.  If you did strip the finish, you can try buffing with a scotchbrite pad and light pressure.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 4, 2013)

I think it is lino tile, if it is, it is forgiving. This is from the site below.
Burn Resistant

These reincarnated linoleum floors resist burning. If your entire house was on fire the floor would go up, too, but the floors don't melt at high heat under normal circumstances. This means that a cigarette, glue gun, curling iron or hot grease dopped on the floor will not create the need for a whole new floor. It means you will need to pick up or clean up what you dropped. If there is a slight mark it can be buffed out. The color goes all the way through the floor so any deeper damage that does happen can be easily sanded out.

http://maryeaudet.hubpages.com/hub/Marmoleum-FlooringThe-New-Linoleum


----------

